# Windsor Pan, Splayed Sauce Pan or Evasee Pan recommendation



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm searching for an induction capable Windsor pan with strait walls, capacity must be a quart or less.

Seems that this shape has fallen out of fancy with American cooks. Its really too bad cause that shape will reduce a sauce like a dehydrator. I already have an AC D5 2.5Q that I love but its too large for the delicate sauces I make at home. I just bought a Mauviel MCook 5 Ply. What a POS, sold as 2.6mm thick its actually 1.7 according to my Mitutoyo micrometer.

Thanks for the feedback

MB


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 30, 2015)

I'd suggest a Viking V7 reduction pan (my 3.5qt version is one of my absolute favorite pieces of cookware) but they don't seem to make it anymore, and it's not straight sided. I use a tinned Baumalu 2mm 2qt copper Windsor for delicate sauces, and it's wonderful, but won't help you very much, unless you are willing to use a steel plate under it. Viking still makes a Windsor, but it's 3 ply, and the price doesn't fill me with confidence (that might just be the marketing student in me, but I expect Viking to be a lot more expensive than that, and the low price makes me wonder what corners have been cut). Sitram has some sauciers, but they aren't Windsor pans. All Clad seems to make a 1.5 qt Windsor, but it's not easy to find for a decent price. Paderno has a small Windsor. I've never used Paderno World Cuisine stainless, though.

That sucks about the M'Cook. My guess is that they start with thicker stock sheet and then compress it when forming. 1.7mm of aluminum and steel is going to be a crappy reduction pan, for sure, unless you were cooking over a candle.


----------



## daveb (Jun 30, 2015)

MB, Did you measure the Mauviel at the sides? (Would be tough to measure bottom with a mic?) Would think that thicker bottom, thinner walls would be a good thing. And if I was Mauviel I would push it at the thickest dimension. How does it work?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 30, 2015)

daveb said:


> MB, Did you measure the Mauviel at the sides? (Would be tough to measure bottom with a mic?) Would think that thicker bottom, thinner walls would be a good thing. And if I was Mauviel I would push it at the thickest dimension. How does it work?



I have some pans that are a little thinner at the lip than the advertised thickness, but 2.6->1.7 is a pretty large difference.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the input Jacob and Dave. I did mic it at the lip. If it's clad only then the whole pan should be even thickness. My Falk and Debuyers are. I might be stuck with it as I can't find anything else on this size. Just pisses me off spending $100 on such a wimpy little pan. Haven't used it yet will report back when I do.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 3, 2015)

If you were open to larger 2qt demeyere has a 2 qt flared sauce pan. I havent used any of that particular series but I am sure it is on par with their top of the line offerings of which I have a few, they are awesome. 

It is crazy expensive though at 315 Link.

I noticed the M'cook saute pan I bought was like that too, heavy bottom thin sides.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2015)

The Demeyere 7 ply is good stuff.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 3, 2015)

I think I'm going to just keep it. I have a 2.5Q in AC D5 that is 3.20mm. It's too bad this shape has gone out of favor. The Mcook is a pretty pan if that's a concession. I'll report back on performance when I get a chance to use it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I think I'm going to just keep it. I have a 2.5Q in AC D5 that is 3.20mm. It's too bad this shape has gone out of favor. The Mcook is a pretty pan if that's a concession. I'll report back on performance when I get a chance to use it.



It might surprise you, you never know.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 4, 2015)

rahimlee54 said:


> If you were open to larger 2qt demeyere has a 2 qt flared sauce pan. I havent used any of that particular series but I am sure it is on par with their top of the line offerings of which I have a few, they are awesome.
> 
> It is crazy expensive though at 315 Link.
> 
> I noticed the M'cook saute pan I bought was like that too, heavy bottom thin sides.



You can order the Demeyere John Pawson 2L/2.1qt. in Canada for $230 CAD without a lid or $305 CAD with a lid. With our crappy dollar it may be a good deal?

I have the 2.5L/2.6qt. Atlantis version and it is a great piece, although after reading some of these posts it sounds like I'm not using it to its full potential. My Atlantis brochure says the conic sauté pans, simmering pans, etc are 3.0-3.3mm


----------

